# Block on GM Sweetcorn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Block says Monsanto is ready to turn loose GM Sweetcorn.....the Greenies will be sheeting a squealing worm over this....I might try it for the specialty market....he has a couple of other pretty good short blogs if you scroll on down. Good stuff as usual.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...rom_washington/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Been waiting for RR sweet corn ever since we went to RR field corn. Need a designated area to plant sweet corn, can't just plant it in the outside row of the field anymore.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Been waiting for RR sweet corn ever since we went to RR field corn. Need a designated area to plant sweet corn, can't just plant it in the outside row of the field anymore.


Yah, we still do, just have to remember to move over several rows if spraying RR over the top.


----------

